# sony cdx-gt420ip stereo problem please help



## jrpkool (Dec 5, 2010)

i hooked an external amplifier up to the rear output on the stereo and hooked everything else up right. and i was hoping to find the selection of switching the rear output to sub output for the subs i have. but there is no selection like that. is there anything else i could do to get the subs working properly? please help


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

subs should still work if the amp is set to LPF


----------

